# Your Thermoflex vinyl supplier?



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a NY based supplier of Thermoflex vinyl, but still wondering where others get theirs, and if they have good deal ($) with them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

We get alot of products from Ordway Sign Supply in Van Nuys california. They carry several types of shirt vinyl including Thermoflex. This is where we got both our versacamm and our heat press and buy alot of products from them.. I love the customer service. There web site is Ordway Sign Supply - The Complete Source for Today's SignMaker.


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks Susan, it's want I needed. I've been ordering at Hyatts based in NY, but I'm in Cali. Ordway is perfect.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I get mine from Graphic Supply Group.


----------



## dudenukem (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm in Louisiana and I get my Thermoflex from Denver Sign Supply. They are located in Baton Rouge,LA. Not sure why or how they got the name DENVER Sign Supply......They have good prices too, their site is at Sign Making Supplies - Denver Sign Supply Thanks !!!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Advanced Color Solutions (Large Format Printing, Dye Sublimation, Inkjet, Solvent, Engraving & Cutters) is out of Riverside, CA. Hope that helps.


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

Mark, Advanced Color Solutions' price for Thermoflex for 15"x5yrds is $75? (Correct me if I'm wrong) It's double the price of Hyatts and Ordway ($37.something)!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

That does not sound right, but I see where it shows up on their website that way. It might be for a 10 yard roll. I would call 951-359-2000 and ask for Matt Gusse. He should be able to help you out. Best wishes.


----------



## livinlife (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm from La also and buy from Denver. The name came from a town the owner use to live in. They wanted something that was easy to remember and meant something to them.


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

I didn't see Thermoflex in Denver supplies website. I saw Poly-Flex though.


----------



## dudenukem (Mar 14, 2007)

Poliflex is the EXACT same as Thermoflex....I was confused too at first, but after a call to the Poliflex Manufacturer they told me that Thermoflex and Poliflex are identical.....Kinda like a Mitsubishi 3000GT and a Dodge Stealth they are the same, they just change the name for the different ditributors.....

Thanks, Jesse.....


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

RicharsonSupply.com


----------



## mr8500 (Jan 16, 2007)

Do you mind if I ask who your NY supplier is? I am looking for a supplier in NJ but I guess NY could do.


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

Hyatts. Good supplier.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

dudenukem said:


> Poliflex is the EXACT same as Thermoflex....I was confused too at first, but after a call to the Poliflex Manufacturer they told me that Thermoflex and Poliflex are identical.....Kinda like a Mitsubishi 3000GT and a Dodge Stealth they are the same, they just change the name for the different ditributors.....
> 
> Thanks, Jesse.....


 
thanks.

do you have a direct contact for the Poliflex and thermoflex manufacturer north american sales agent ? 




 




:


----------



## dudenukem (Mar 14, 2007)

They have a toll-free number thats 866-815-1411 its in Atlanta GA. and they are listed as Poli-Tape USA.....

Thanks !!!!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

thanks Jesse.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

dudenukem said:


> They have a toll-free number thats 866-815-1411 its in Atlanta GA. and they are listed as Poli-Tape USA.....


I tried the phone number, Poli-Tape makes Poli-Flex sold as Thermo-flex. 
Poli-Tape's only US distributor is Specialty Materials in OK. 877-437-8556

Specialtymaterials.com says they have over 80 distributors.


----------



## levelbest (Mar 12, 2007)

Looking for a supplier in the Mid Atlantic region. Anyone have any thoughts. We are in Maryland - so PA, MD, VA, DC, WVA, NJ areas all would be next day UPS.


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

levelbest said:


> Looking for a supplier in the Mid Atlantic region. Anyone have any thoughts. We are in Maryland - so PA, MD, VA, DC, WVA, NJ areas all would be next day UPS.


Hyatts in NY. JSI Sign in GA

Just found out that JSI carries their generic brand, way cheaper than Thermoflex. I don't know about the quality. I just ordered their generic reflective for shirts today and their regular generic vinyl (not for shirts though). Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## dudenukem (Mar 14, 2007)

azvel said:


> Hyatts in NY. JSI Sign in GA
> 
> Just found out that JSI carries their generic brand, way cheaper than Thermoflex. I don't know about the quality. I just ordered their generic reflective for shirts today and their regular generic vinyl (not for shirts though). Can't wait to try them out.


 Azvel,

Let me know how it works, if its the same style and how much cheaper is it and is it available in 15" or wider ??


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

levelbest said:


> Looking for a supplier in the Mid Atlantic region. Anyone have any thoughts. We are in Maryland - so PA, MD, VA, DC, WVA, NJ areas all would be next day UPS.


Call Specialty Materials at 877-437-8556, they will give you a list of distributors in your area.


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

dudenukem said:


> Azvel,
> 
> Let me know how it works, if its the same style and how much cheaper is it and is it available in 15" or wider ??


The generic reflective silver for textile costs $60 compared to $109 for the Ref-Lite.

I still have ThermoflexPlus, so I didn't buy their generic. But I checked, generic cost $35 for 19.5"x15 ft vs $37 for 15"x15 ft THermoflex. Not bad, I think.

I'll post a picture next time when I get the materials.


----------



## levelbest (Mar 12, 2007)

I noted on the generic brand alternative to thermoflex you mentioned it said...

_* Not recommended for detailed designs less than 1" in size._


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

levelbest said:


> I noted on the generic brand alternative to thermoflex you mentioned it said...
> 
> _* Not recommended for detailed designs less than 1" in size._


Can you post a link? I didn't see it here.


----------



## BelVon (Jul 26, 2006)

levelbest said:


> I noted on the generic brand alternative to thermoflex you mentioned it said...
> 
> _* Not recommended for detailed designs less than 1" in size._


Oh, got it. Hmm good you found that one. I never had prob with Thermoflex. I might stick to the brand name if that is the case.


----------



## levelbest (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah, that concerned me as well - might want to call and ask for some clarification on that before ordering


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good source for Thermoflex in the Twin Cities, MN? If we could pick it up instead of having it shipped, that would be all the better!


----------



## msorrell (Apr 2, 2015)

dudenukem said:


> I'm in Louisiana and I get my Thermoflex from Denver Sign Supply. They are located in Baton Rouge,LA. Not sure why or how they got the name DENVER Sign Supply......They have good prices too, their site is at Sign Making Supplies - Denver Sign Supply Thanks !!!


 
THANK YOU so much for this post!!!!! I live in Baton Rouge and have been looking for local vinyl suppliers with no success. This saves me time and shipping costs. Again, thank you!


----------

